# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Η κλούβα μου έτοιμη για το χειμώνα

## terios

να και το δικο μου με την χειμωνιατικη του ενδυμασια απο πολυκαρβουνικο για προστασια απο το κρυο

----------

